# Need Dentist Referal



## freespool50

my wife needs a crown on a tooth and i cant beleive how much this local dentist wanted. she has gone to him for a long time but has never needed anything major before this. she already shelled out too much money (imo) for a root canal. so, i need some recommendations for a dentist that will work under his shade tree in the backyard, just kidding. but i would like to know if there are any dentists out there that dont charge MORE than what is "USUAL AND CUSTOMARY BECAUSE WE FEEL THE TREATMENT AND CARE WE PROVIDE IS MORE THAN WHAT IS USUAL AND CUSTOMARY". 

i know crowns are expensive, but i hate paying MORE than an average. she's called a few dentists but no one really says what their charges are because each case is different.


----------



## Barnacle Brain

I went to Randall S. Baily the other day for some work. I highly recommend him and his office. 850-934-3408.He'll even talk fishing with you.


----------



## SKATR JIM

FYI- usual and customary are terms used by insurance companies to describe their fee schedule, and are in no way based on the acutal costs for the dentist to do quality dentistry. What they don't tell you is that each insurance has as many as 3 different schedules of "usual and customary" fees. In this area insurances have fee schedules that range from 450- 790 a crown. I would guess that most dentists charge between 650-900 a crown. I do know that there are a few that charge close to 1200 a crown.


----------



## amberj

Try doctor Turner in Milton, shes awesome, i dont know how much she charges for stuff. But the office is really nice and they explain everything in detail and show you mold and stuff like that before they do anything.


----------



## Corpsman

My wife and I both use Dr. Hinman. He is great.


----------



## fishn4real

Dr. Thomas Campanella, just off Navy Blvd.


----------



## Sig

Dr Reid Hines is awesome but not really sure how he compares on price. Woodbine Springs Rd. Pace....


----------



## wld1985

I've been using Doctor Seagal I think is how you spell his name... He has an office on Cervantes close to Scenic Hwy... Dental Advantage I think.... I have insurance but they only pay 750 bucks a yr for work... and I' need alot of work... My first visit he explained everything and basically told me if I needed they could set up a payment plan for me... I've been to him 3 times already but I'm all paid for now, of course I'd imagine I've got to go about 5more times


----------



## RUSTY

Dr. Trammell at Airport and 29.


----------



## shakeyjr

Isn't there a forum member who is a dentist? I am thinking his sign on name is Caspr21 or something like that? It may be worth finding him and speaking with him as to your situation.



I use and have used Watson Family Dentistry in Milton for as long as I can remember, bar the 6 years military service. I prefer James, the father of the business, but have heard good reviews of the others as well.


----------



## BigFishKB

> *RUSTY (10/19/2007)*Dr. Trammell at Airport and 29.


I agree!!!!!!He has some nice fish on the wall to look at while your getting drilled!!!!!


----------



## chasin-tail

Dr. George Talbert on Old Spanish Trail! He's awesome!! 434.1009 office


----------



## Caspr21

there are a couple of forum members that are dentist. I am one and Jamesm1976 from above is one and he definatley hit the nail on the head that price doesnt always match quality. I would be more than happy to see your wife at the office and take care of her dental needs. My office is at 4790 N. 9th Ave 477-8524 you can also look at our website at nolandsherouse.com.James, Andy Trammell jr, and myself are all good friends and I feel as if you would be taken great care of at any of those locations. I am not taking away from anyone of the other dentists named above, but just don't know them personally. Take care and please contact me if you have any questions

Wes Sherouse


----------



## Flounderpounder

Maybe I was just unlucky, but was not happy with my 2 previous dentists. After switching to Wes Sherouse, I can't imagine going to anyone else. Great dentist! I'd say his prices are quite reasonable (although I've had so much work done I think I personally paid for his recent deer hunting trip!:letsparty). I'd definately give him a try! My wife is going to start seeing him too!


----------



## Caspr21

thanks Tom, :banghead no seriously, you are a joy to treat and cant wait till we finish it all! :clap


----------



## Dolphins

Well, if you're concerned about the cost of a dentist...maybe move to a state where teeth are optional!!  Just kidding! It is crazy what they charge!!


----------



## jaster

Couple bottles of Jack and a set false ones! LOL, we dont have ins. At the moment, to be honest never really have. I have paid for the dentist once. Just for them to tell me no cavities and do a little scrapin and cleanin.. I figured as much but may as well get checked. That was 10 yrs ago. I was blessed with no teeth problem. My wife, whoaaaa thats a whole nother story. I am praying she has no more problems till she gets done in school and lands a good job with ins and benifits!


----------

